# Kubota, JD or Mahindra



## SteveG

Looking for a 30 something hp tractor and have been to all my local dealers. I like the L3400 Kubota but before I purchase it I was hoping to get some input from others here who have experience with the Kubota as well as the John Deere 3000 series or the Mahindra 35 series tractors. They all are 4WD have a FEL, Brush Hog, Box blade and trailer and are within 1k of each other. The Kubota dealer is closer by several miles than the other two if that's an issue. Most of neighbors have Mahindra's for whatever reason but have seen a lot of Kubota's around as well.

Opinions on any of these is appreciated.


----------



## Cowboy Billy

You don't say what trans you are looking at. But that can make the difference of loving your tractor or hating it.

I have found with a std trans with hi/lo range. You end up with one reverse that is too slow to get out of the mud with and the other that is too fast to control and not enough power.

With the kubota shuttle shift. You put the tractor in the gear you want. And change forward and reverse with a lever where the turn signal is on a car. Backing up at the same speed you were going forward. On the 3500 you have 8 forward gear and 8 reverse.

I do not know how the trans is set up on the other two you are looking at. But both the kubota and JD are good quality machines and good parts availability.

Billy


----------



## poorboypaul

Father owns a kubota 22 hp tractor. Has been great mechanically, but the hydraulic hoses on the front loader are garbage. Between 600-700 hrs, every hose on the loader had to be replaced. We started replacing them in pairs. It is a miserable pita to put hydraulic fluid in the filler hole. It's tucked back up in so far you can barely reach it and harder than heck to get it loose. Same with the dipstick. But it runs good, has hydrostatic trans, and the loader has been a REAL back saver! I can't tell you anything about the others, but if you get a front loader for it, by all means, put ballast in or on the rear tires. small tractors get really tipsy with a load in the bucket.


----------



## A. Stanton

Steve,
I've got a Kubota BX25 and am about to buiy a B3030. I vote for the Kubota. The L series is nice. Enough power to do whatever you want. I've had my BX25 for close to 2 years and never had a problem. My neighbor bought a used L-35 to help with the construction of his new house. He has had the machine for over 4 years, with well over 1,000 hours and only has a little leak by the seals on the rear wheels. He bought it used from a Kubota dealership that used it in the rental department. From use, his tires are about bald now. There is a Mahinda dealer in my town, but I chooseto buy Kubota. They are quality. When you buy a Kubota tractor, you get a Kubota motor in it. When you buy any of the others, you never get their motor but one from some other company, like Yanmar, Mitsubitsi, etc. Get the Kubota, you will never regret it or look back.


----------



## Torin

I have a Mahindra 10 series, 1200 hours, love it, not Mahindra made, sub'd out to TYM. Your local dealer could be important to close the deal, who is best? JD & Kubota have longstanding reps that would make most lean that way & I wouldn't blame them. The 35 series Mahindra is fairly new, Mahindra made, not sub'd out to another manufacturer. Which seems best to you?


----------



## indiansprings

I bleed JD Green as all of our farm equipment has been that brand for as long as I can remember. With that said, I would prolly go with the Kubota or Deere, the little Kubota's are rock solid. The little Deere's are as well, if you are a ,member of the American Quarter Horse Association, you can get 28 percent off the cost, no JD dealer will ever mention it, the price is dictated by Deere corporate, the dealer just gets a check similar to a hold back check to a car dealer. I have a power reverser or shuttle transmission on my littlest tractor which is a 45 hp 4wd Deere. If I had it to do over I would have bought a hydro transmission at the cost of a few hp being used to run the tranny. Be sure to get 4wd if not your missing out big time. I also would have got the R4 tread/construction tread vs the ag tread for what we do with it.
You can't go wrong with either a kubota or deere, just remember though,
"Nothing Runs Like a Deere" or holds it value as well.


----------



## Torin

indiansprings said:


> I bleed JD Green as all of our farm equipment has been that brand for as long as I can remember. With that said, I would prolly go with the Kubota or Deere, the little Kubota's are rock solid. The little Deere's are as well, if you are a ,member of the American Quarter Horse Association, you can get 28 percent off the cost, no JD dealer will ever mention it, the price is dictated by Deere corporate, the dealer just gets a check similar to a hold back check to a car dealer. I have a power reverser or shuttle transmission on my littlest tractor which is a 45 hp 4wd Deere. If I had it to do over I would have bought a hydro transmission at the cost of a few hp being used to run the tranny. Be sure to get 4wd if not your missing out big time. I also would have got the R4 tread/construction tread vs the ag tread for what we do with it.
> You can't go wrong with either a kubota or deere, just remember though,
> "Nothing Runs Like a Deere" or holds it value as well.



Some good points here. Resale will be much stronger with JD or Kubota. I have the hydro tranny & it is great. The lost pto hp is small vs. the ease of use. 4wd is a must for me, consider it if you haven't.


----------



## Muffler Bearing

I have both J Deere And Kubota tractors. The 3400 is a tank, well built. Will out live you, with min. maintenance.


Not 100% sure this program is still running.:monkey: If you join Qual Unlimited Kubota gives you $200 Bucks if you buy a Kubota tractor.

http://www.qu.org/


----------



## komatsuvarna

indiansprings said:


> I bleed JD Green as all of our farm equipment has been that brand for as long as I can remember. With that said, I would prolly go with the Kubota or Deere, the little Kubota's are rock solid. The little Deere's are as well, if you are a ,member of the American Quarter Horse Association, you can get 28 percent off the cost, no JD dealer will ever mention it, the price is dictated by Deere corporate, the dealer just gets a check similar to a hold back check to a car dealer. I have a power reverser or shuttle transmission on my littlest tractor which is a 45 hp 4wd Deere. If I had it to do over I would have bought a hydro transmission at the cost of a few hp being used to run the tranny. Be sure to get 4wd if not your missing out big time. I also would have got the R4 tread/construction tread vs the ag tread for what we do with it.
> You can't go wrong with either a kubota or deere, just remember though,
> "Nothing Runs Like a Deere" or holds it value as well.



:agree2: Either one is a good machine. I personaly like the deere's. The hydro-static transmission is really nice when it comes to being operator friendly, But there is a noticable power loss, in my opinion. Unless your going to be doing alot of heavy pushing or pulling i wouldnt worry about the power issue as youll never know it. Happy hunting.


----------



## Frank Boyer

I have a used 2004 B2710 (27 HP) Kubota with a hydrostatic trans. I live in the hills so I would never consider a stick or shuttle trans. It has a loader, scraper box, tiller, and a flail mower. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## dingeryote

The Deere will be running a Yanmar Diesel.
I am NOT a John Deere Fan, but dangit there's no getting around the Yanmar edge, or thier resale Value...even if they are just a rebadged Yanmar.

Given your choices and everything equal, I'd have to get the Deere.
Make sure to compare the Hydro systems and consider that aspect as well.

The constant speed PTO option on Deere tractors is a huge factor to consider as well.

That said, the best way to Keep Deere outta the field is to get a Landini.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------

